# I've been a customer for 17 years



## bsprague (Feb 24, 2007)

My wife reminded me that I put up my first dish in 1996! I moved the account from that house to a motorhome we lived in full time for a couple years. It had an automatic tuning and tracking $1800 antenna from KVH.

7 years ago we bought a condo to live in as well. DirecTV was happy to add two receivers to the RV account for the Washington State condo. They said there was no problem, no rules violation and it could all be on one account.

During the 7 years, getting local (not national) channels grew increasingly more difficult. Rules about splitting the account between RV and stick dwelling drifted toward being restrictive. A couple years ago, one CSR insisted I needed separate accounts. One year it took five calls to get a CSR that would change to my snowbird address for locals. The first four said it wasn't allowed. 

Last January, the RV's HR15 that I owned from the old days died. I called DirecTV. We quickly figured out I needed a replacement. When I asked to have the replacement shipped to my snowbird address in Arizona, the CSR explained there would be a rules violation if he did that. After a very long time on hold, I gave up. It was not worth the trouble to fix it when I would then have to lie or argue about getting locals. 

Since I couldn't replace the RV's HR15 until I got back to the condo with its official installation address, I put my DirecTV account on suspension for three months. The surprise was that neither my wife nor I missed it. We learned that OTA is not that bad! We learned how much we enjoy Blu-Rays from Netflix, Red Box and (occasionally) purchased from Amazon. I have a BD player that streams Amazon Prime. My laptop can feed the TVs with an HDMI. I may try Hulu.

This week I tried an antenna at the condo and it worked very well for ABC, CBS, NBC and PBS. During my 3 month suspension, I learned the only other channel I watched was the cooking channel!

This morning I canceled my 17 year old account permanently. The CSR said she was shocked that I had been refused shipment, that I was eligible for multiple free upgrades and I shouldn't have been treated that way. When I asked why I had not be mailed or emailed offers of upgrades, she said you have to call in. I presume you need to have a problem of some sort.

If you have been a long time customer, call up and threaten to cancel. You might get some good stuff -- for free!

Bill


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Is a well known fact that most companies wait until you want to cancel to offer you the "world" sad, very sad.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Be carefull when you call and threaten to cancel. They may take you at your word!

BTW, I'm unfamiliar with the HR15 or do you mean R15?


----------



## bsprague (Feb 24, 2007)

jdspencer said:


> Be carefull when you call and threaten to cancel. They may take you at your word!
> 
> BTW, I'm unfamiliar with the HR15 or do you mean R15?


The computer answering machine asks a few questions, I answered them and got to a "Do you want to cancel DirecTV Service". I said yes and was quickly connected to a "retention specialist" that gave me several tempting opportunities to change my mind. She finished with saying there are always good specials and incentives for whenever I wish to return.

A significant part of the problem is that I have grown outside the target market age group. For me, most of the programming as lost its appeal. And, I was never a sports junkie.

Typo! It was an R15-500. I'll ship it to anyone that thinks they can fix it and pay the shipping charges. It was a reliable receiver for a long time.

Bill


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I too have been a customer since 1996. You don't have to threaten to cancel to get upgrades or discounts on packages, etc.
A polite phone call to ask what they can do for you usually works.
Sometimes you need to thank them and hang up, then call back and get a different CSR.

I have done all of the mentioned. Discounts and upgrades of the hardware.

When I call I just repeatedly say "Customer Service" until I get a live person.


----------



## bsprague (Feb 24, 2007)

Please don't misunderstand. The people at DirecTV that we call CSRs have always been nice. A few have been inexperienced, but friendly.

I cancelled because of a policy that made it impossible for a friendly tech CSR to replace my R15 DVR. He was prevented from shipping to me in my RV. And, it is an RV that is not "trailer trash". It actually cost me more than my nice condo. The antenna cost $2K, but was useless because the policy said the CSR couldn't send it anywhere but my "home".

Still, I was expecting to get it "fixed" when I got home. But, after finding I was missing little by using Over The Air reception for three months, it seemed dumb to continue to send money to DirecTV.

My approach would not work if you need the premium channels like HBO, or sports for your lifestyle. But, for mine, OTA is spectacular.

Bill


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

If you decide you want to start your service back up, this place is an authorized DTV retailer and they have R16s for sale that you could order and install yourself. $99.00

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?p=r16&d=directv-r16-100-hr-directv-plus-dvr-digital-multi-satellite-receiver-(r16)&sku=185463000238


----------



## bsprague (Feb 24, 2007)

I've done business with them and they are good.

The point in my starting this thread is that I like OTR. The picture quality is great and I don't pay money to someone who has rules that don't fit my lifestyle. I am a snowbird with two addresses. DirecTV used to be OK with that, but no longer. I assume it has to do with FCC changes.

Bill


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

If you are not into sports OTA works very well.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

jimmie57 said:


> If you decide you want to start your service back up, this place is an authorized DTV retailer and they have R16s for sale that you could order and install yourself. $99.00
> 
> http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?p=r16&d=directv-r16-100-hr-directv-plus-dvr-digital-multi-satellite-receiver-(r16)&sku=185463000238


if the TS wanted to start again with DirecTV, they (DirecTV) will give him that and probably much more for free!


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

bsprague said:


> I've done business with them and they are good.
> 
> The point in my starting this thread is that I like OTR. The picture quality is great and I don't pay money to someone who has rules that don't fit my lifestyle. I am a snowbird with two addresses. DirecTV used to be OK with that, but no longer. I assume it has to do with FCC changes.
> 
> Bill


They are still fine with snowbirds, sounds like you spoke to some CSR's that didn't grasp what you were trying to do.


----------



## bsprague (Feb 24, 2007)

goinsleeper said:


> They are still fine with snowbirds, sounds like you spoke to some CSR's that didn't grasp what you were trying to do.


It has been a year or so, but I found the exact language in the Terms of Service. The CSRs are not supposed to be OK if you snowbird in an RV. It is not the snowbird part, it is the RV part. You're supposed to have separate accounts. They may be OK if you have stick house down south.


----------



## Volatility (May 22, 2010)

goinsleeper said:


> They are still fine with snowbirds, sounds like you spoke to some CSR's that didn't grasp what you were trying to do.


They are okay with snowbirds but I ran into problems with customers with 2 accounts (2homes) wanting to suspend services as each account is not allowed to have more than 6 months total suspension time in any 12 month period. They're like I've done it before and I'm like I wouldn't know I rarely ever suspended accounts in my other call type lols.


----------



## Volatility (May 22, 2010)

bsprague said:


> It has been a year or so, but I found the exact language in the Terms of Service. The CSRs are not supposed to be OK if you snowbird in an RV. It is not the snowbird part, it is the RV part. *You're supposed to have separate accounts*. They may be OK if you have stick house down south.


 Correct. This is where the problem _sometimes _lies as each account may not have more than 6 months total suspend time in any 12 month period.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

bsprague said:


> This morning I canceled my 17 year old account permanently. The CSR said she was shocked that I had been refused shipment, that I was eligible for multiple free upgrades and I shouldn't have been treated that way. When I asked why I had not be mailed or emailed offers of upgrades, she said you have to call in. I presume you need to have a problem of some sort.
> 
> If you have been a long time customer, call up and threaten to cancel. You might get some good stuff -- for free!
> 
> Bill


Hey, join the club brother!! I installed my first dish in 2000 and bought my first receiver from Circuit City.

Nowadays, calling DirecTV is like playing roulette. This really should be addressed by them but, of course, it won't be. I am convinced that most of the customers that cancel do it because of a lousy experience with an untrained, uncaring or both CSR. Yours is a perfect example of this.

I'll give you another (recent) example. Just two weeks ago I was advised that I had to get a replacement for my Hughes receiver (yes, my FIRST DirecTV receiver that is over 12 years old). It was known as an "MPG swap" referring to the Master Program Guide which is being discontinued. OK fine and dandy I called in and follwed the instructions on my screen. "Oh, you want to activate a NEW receiver?". "NO, I want to do your MPG Swap which is free and does not add a commitment". "Well, there is a one year commitment for all new non-HD receiver activations". After arguing for another minute I simply hung up. A few hours later I called back. "Oh, yes you need a replacement receiver to swap out your legacy receiver. I can set that up for you". What a difference a few hours makes!!

As for threatening to cancel-don't do it. A much better technique is to get connected to the "retention" department. A good way to do this is to start asking leading questions like "when is my commitment with DirecTV up?". Or "could you describe the procedure for canceling your service and returning my receivers? Is there a cost involved for my account?" Another good one is "I got a call from one of your competitors offering really great discounts and all new equipment if I switch. My receivers are ancient and the cost of your service is much higher. Do you have any options for me before I make a decision?"

That procedure got me 6 months of free DVR service and a $10/month programming credit for a year. Come to think of it, this is the last month for the $10 credit..... Hmmmm...


----------



## bsprague (Feb 24, 2007)

When I signed up several years ago, it was assumed and encouraged to treat an RV like an extra bedroom and put a receiver in it for $5, now $6 per month. It is common for experienced RVers to order and add a receiver for an extra bedroom and not say it is a bedroom on wheels. There was little or no written policy on "service address" changes. It was easy to change with a phone call. Now it is more difficult and I don't know the exact rules. Two years ago I was denied a change of service address, got a bit of a lecture and was told to get separate accounts. The next day, a different CSR said, "I'm not supposed to, but I'll do it to help you out."

There are estimates that half a million choose the RV lifestyle as a permanent residence. The DirecTV system, with Distant Network Service, works OK for them. The hard part is getting local news and weather if you want that.


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

Volatility said:


> They are okay with snowbirds but I ran into problems with customers with 2 accounts (2homes) wanting to suspend services as each account is not allowed to have more than 6 months total suspension time in any 12 month period. They're like I've done it before and I'm like I wouldn't know I rarely ever suspended accounts in my other call type lols.


The policy has been that an account can only be suspended for 6 months out of a rolling 12 month period. The difference is now, the system will not allow it whereas before it was just understood policy but not system enforced.


----------



## Volatility (May 22, 2010)

goinsleeper said:


> The policy has been that an account can only be suspended for 6 months out of a rolling 12 month period. The difference is now, the system will not allow it whereas before* it was just understood policy but not system enforced.*


gotcha


----------



## alnielsen (Dec 31, 2006)

Direct TV has no regard for their long time customers.
I've been a customer for 14 yrs and just got a HD-DVR to replace my original Sony and slightly newer RCA reciever. This required a new 2 yr commitment. Why the commitment? Do they think I may be backing out soon after all this time?
It's not that I'm unhappy with signal portion. It's the customer service that I have a problem with.


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

alnielsen said:


> Direct TV has no regard for their long time customers.
> I've been a customer for 14 yrs and just got a HD-DVR to replace my original Sony and slightly newer RCA reciever. This required a new 2 yr commitment. Why the commitment? Do they think I may be backing out soon after all this time?
> It's not that I'm unhappy with signal portion. It's the customer service that I have a problem with.


Policy is all advanced equipment upgrades come with a 24 month agreement. How long should someone be with the company before this is no longer applicable? What about a customer that has been cutoff 50 times in their 14 years, should they get the same deal? There are too many variables so there is only 1 policy; it comes with an agreement. What part of the customer service were you dissatisfied with? Was it a specific CSR that didn't seem knowledgeable?


----------



## Volatility (May 22, 2010)

alnielsen said:


> Direct TV has no regard for their long time customers.
> I've been a customer for 14 yrs and just got a HD-DVR to replace my original Sony and slightly newer RCA reciever. This required a new 2 yr commitment. Why the commitment? Do they think I may be backing out soon after all this time?
> It's not that I'm unhappy with signal portion. It's the customer service that I have a problem with.


 DirecTV is actually one of the very few tv providers that gives discounts to *existing* customers. To many times customers have unrealistic expectations. Of which I meant their is a 2 yr contract because subscriber acquisition on upgrading the equipment is around 2 yrs as the leased reciever they offered you is selling less than what it is actually worth. You can own a HD DVR with no contract but it would cost 500.00. The 2 yr contract is no different then getting a cell phone upgrade and having them give you a 2 yr agreement. The markets are different but the concept is the same.


----------



## bsprague (Feb 24, 2007)

alnielsen said:


> Direct TV has no regard for their long time customers.
> I've been a customer for 14 yrs and just got a HD-DVR to replace my original Sony and slightly newer RCA reciever. This required a new 2 yr commitment. Why the commitment? Do they think I may be backing out soon after all this time?
> It's not that I'm unhappy with signal portion. It's the customer service that I have a problem with.


I think that I was treated with the proper "regard". I am in awe of their product development that is aimed at the customer that watches a lot of TV on multiple favorite channels, including following sports. DVRs are a dream come true for customers like that. And HD on 60 or 80 inch screens is overwhelming.

The single bad service decision of not sending a replacement DVR to an alternate address and awkward RV policies triggered my review of personal TV viewing habits. The review of my habits triggered three day rooftop antenna installation and wiring effort. The success of that effort was the trigger to drop DirecTV.

My real problem is that I no longer fit that customer profile. The main issue for me is that I simply don't watch enough TV. The programming has either become too crappy or I've aged out of the group that defines the target. (I am 67.) For example, my favorite TV event this year was watching every episode of M*A*S*H that we got in a boxed set for less than of month of DirecTV. My second favorite was the last season of Downton Abbey on a disk.

My decision to drop DirecTV is not about being "cheap". I have 4 HD TVs, 3 Blu-Ray players, a 1080x1920 laptop with Blu-Ray burner, 4 camcorders that record 1080p60 and the software to make HD videos. I just don't fit the programming.

I do miss the DVR. I am shopping for a DVR that works on OTA. There are some, but reviews are mixed. For the price of an OTA DVR, I can buy a lot of boxed sets when they are on sale at Costco or Amazon. So until something like "Simple.TV" is or the non-subscription Channel Master DVR is perfected, my money may stay in my wallet.


----------



## mystic7 (Dec 9, 2007)

Can I have your laptop?


----------



## bsprague (Feb 24, 2007)

mystic7 said:


> Can I have your laptop?


My granddaughters lead me into video a couple years ago. We bought a good Panasonic HD Camcorder and started learning. HD video files can be cumbersome, and were, on my laptop that I was using. I started reading about laptop video editing workstations. They are expensive! I was getting worried that I was going to get forced into Windows 8 if I procrastinated. One day I accidentally tripped over the "gamer" market. I found a ASUS "Republic of Gamers" model with lots of RAM, fast HDD, SSD, i7, nVidia graphics, 1920x1080 display and BD Burner. It was $1800 with a "free" gamer mouse and backpack. The "workstations" with the same specs and no BD burner were twice that and more. The Apple Mac Book Retina Pro is popular with photo and video fans, but doesn't even have an optical drive!

The ASUS is terrific for video rendering. I haven't played any games on it. The logos and emblems are a little embarrassing to a 67 year old, especially when wearing the backpack.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

alnielsen said:


> Direct TV has no regard for their long time customers.
> I've been a customer for 14 yrs and just got a HD-DVR to replace my original Sony and slightly newer RCA reciever. This required a new 2 yr commitment. Why the commitment? Do they think I may be backing out soon after all this time?
> It's not that I'm unhappy with signal portion. It's the customer service that I have a problem with.


This is the one policy that applies to everybody, regardless of tenure or other factors


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

I like your story. It's refreshing to read of someone who discovers that life does not in fact revolve around television, even if it was at the expense of the byzantine and often frustrating structure of DirecTV support.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

alnielsen said:


> Direct TV has no regard for their long time customers.
> I've been a customer for 14 yrs and just got a HD-DVR to replace my original Sony and slightly newer RCA reciever. This required a new 2 yr commitment. Why the commitment? Do they think I may be backing out soon after all this time?
> It's not that I'm unhappy with signal portion. It's the customer service that I have a problem with.


I'm curious. What HD-DVR did they give you? A reconditioned clunker and a 2 year commitment? That's why I don't upgrade to HD. When the HD bug bites me it will be bye-bye DirecTV unless they start treating long-time customers better.

In fact, they are so obnoxious I inquired about adding HD to my account (since I have an R22 which IS an HD DVR) and buying and installing my own Slimline 5 dish but no dice. "We don't consider the R22 an HD receiver" was the response. Fine and dandy, I'll save the $120 a year. No new DirecTV commitment for me....EVER!


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

Volatility said:


> DirecTV is actually one of the very few tv providers that gives discounts to *existing* customers. To many times customers have unrealistic expectations. Of which I meant their is a 2 yr contract because subscriber acquisition on upgrading the equipment is around 2 yrs as the leased reciever they offered you is selling less than what it is actually worth. You can own a HD DVR with no contract but it would cost 500.00. The 2 yr contract is no different then getting a cell phone upgrade and having them give you a 2 yr agreement. The markets are different but the concept is the same.


I have to disagree there on a couple of things. I can own a much faster HD DVR from Dish Network for $200-$300 depending on the model. When my cell phone upgrade 2 year agreement is up I own the phone and can keep or sell it as I please.


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

Mike Greer said:


> When my cell phone upgrade 2 year agreement is up I own the phone and can keep or sell it as I please.


This has been drug through the mud too many times. It's apples and oranges.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

Don't be embarassed about the backpack!! I'm 72 and trying my hand at rollerblading (embarasses the wife but the grandkids love it).


----------



## kaminar (Mar 25, 2012)

Wonder how many customers have ever called in or written corporate to say "thanks" for all the years of great programming at a bargain price, increasing capacity without ever going out of business and rarely if ever losing channels. How many have offered to pay MORE for the services as a gesture of good will?

Although one can understand the above perspective, it's rare that people ever consider it. We are a selfish lot, living in our own tiny cosmos full of entitlement issues.

However, you've given me a really, REALLY good idea.

-=K=-


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

kaminar said:


> Wonder how many customers have ever called in or written corporate to say "thanks" for all the years of great programming at a bargain price, increasing capacity without ever going out of business and rarely if ever losing channels. How many have offered to pay MORE for the services as a gesture of good will?
> 
> Although one can understand the above perspective, it's rare that people ever consider it. We are a selfish lot, living in our own tiny cosmos full of entitlement issues.
> 
> ...


I give them my thanks every month when I pay my bill!

Although I would say 'great programming at a bargain price'.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

goinsleeper said:


> This has been drug through the mud too many times. It's apples and oranges.


Agreed. Not the same thing because DirecTV gets to 'sell' the same receivers over and over again. Much different than the cell phone world.


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

Mike Greer said:


> Agreed. Not the same thing because DirecTV gets to 'sell' the same receivers over and over again. Much different than the cell phone world.


Except D* pays for the R&D and manufacturing of those receivers they lease "over and over again" and cell phone companies don't.



Mike Greer said:


> I give them my thanks every month when I pay my bill!
> 
> Although I would say 'great programming at a bargain price'.


D* giving you programming is their part of the agreement and paying your bill is yours. That's a good business transaction. Who is expected to say "thanks" and how?


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

goinsleeper said:


> Except D* pays for the R&D and manufacturing of those receivers they lease "over and over again" and cell phone companies don't.
> 
> D* giving you programming is their part of the agreement and paying your bill is yours. That's a good business transaction. Who is expected to say "thanks" and how?


DirecTV makes a profit on that R&D and manufacturing and the cell phone companies don't.

No need to say thank either way. They are in business to make money and I give them money in hope of getting a delivery system and functioning DVR to receive programming.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Mike Greer said:


> DirecTV makes a profit on that R&D and manufacturing and the cell phone companies don't.


Excuse me??? Cell companies don't??? How about the MANDATORY (expensive) data fee that you MUST carry when you get an smarphone&#8230;.


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

peds48 said:


> Excuse me??? Cell companies don't??? How about the MANDATORY (expensive) data fee that you MUST carry when you get an smarphone&#8230;.


What would a smartphone be without a data plan? Useless.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

peds48 said:


> Excuse me??? Cell companies don't??? How about the MANDATORY (expensive) data fee that you MUST carry when you get an smarphone&#8230;.


Of course the cell phones make money of the content - just as DirecTV makes money off of the content.

goinsleeper is saying that DirecTV is different than cell companies because the cell companies don't have R&D costs - which isn't true but he can't have it both ways.

To compare the cell industry to DirecTV isn't completely fair but it is much closer than he wants to admit.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

I guess we're getting a little off course here... Sort of... I think the cell phone comparison works because just like DirecTV - when you sign up with a new contract and new phone you're locked in for some period of time. The big difference is that a long-term customer of the cell company gets a reward of a new phone every two years (plus a new contract). With DirecTV you may get something when your contract is up but you have to play roulette and/or make threats of leaving to get any kind of reward for being a long-term customer.

However we feel as customers of DirecTV doesn't really matter - the proof is in the pudding... It works for them, they make billions of dollars using their current plan. If it didn't work or stops working and people start canceling because of the screwy 'lease' model then things will change. Until then DireCTV will continue kissing up to newbies and tolerating long time subs with their lease and re-lease program that claims all HD DVRs are the same and all Genies are the same.

Some know better but most really don't care - it is after all - just TV.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

carlsbad_bolt_fan said:


> What would a smartphone be without a data plan? Useless.


pretty inaccurate statement with the advent of free wireless access points that are very everyplace, even the mom and pop deli that has been in their family for 60 years has a big sign screaming "Free WiFI Access".


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

carlsbad_bolt_fan said:
 

> What would a smartphone be without a data plan? Useless.


Nope, there are folks that wanted the iPhone because it has the iPod and the phone in one device, plus a browser if you were in a Starbucks. They did not want all the bell and whistles.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

I agree, just because one person thinks it is "useless" without a data plan doesn't make it so. Others might think lack of cellular data is only a slight inconvenience.

Some people couldn't live without unlimited texts and would think a phone without it is "useless", but others wouldn't notice the difference if their phone was unable to do SMS at all.

Bringing things back on topic (a little bit) I'm sure there are many here who think Directv would be "useless" if they didn't offer a DVR or didn't offer HD. But some people seem quite happy with their SD receivers that date from the 90s, so happy in fact that they're angry Directv is obsoleting them, so that's obviously not a universal opinion.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

A lot of people just don't like change.
Speaking from my personal experience, I did not want HD service nor an HDTV.
In early 2009 my 32" Toshiba CRT finally died. I bought a new Samsung HD TV and hooked it up.
The pictures from the rabbit ears were so much better than the SD were getting from DTV it was unreal since they were in HD. My son then bought him a new HD Mitsubishi TV and we upgraded at that point to HD from DirecTV.
Now, neither of us have a SD channel in our Favorites list.


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

Mike Greer said:


> goinsleeper is saying that DirecTV is different than cell companies because the cell companies don't have R&D costs - which isn't true but he can't have it both ways.
> 
> To compare the cell industry to DirecTV isn't completely fair but it is much closer than he wants to admit.


It's not close for several reasons but having the 2 year agreement is fair to compare. And yes I understand wireless companies do have expenses when it comes to having phones on their networks. They wouldn't expect the manufactures to pick up all the cost, but they start with a platform and D* builds it all.

The main reall difference I suggest is churn of equipment. This in regards to damaged equipment (phones versus receivers) and the advancement in technology from each. Phone technology has made much more drastic changes than D* receivers, yielding a demand for the latest and greatest so often.


----------



## johnchart (Sep 17, 2006)

I live in Eastern Iowa. I ordered DirecTV as soon as it was available which was 01/01/94 and it was installed shortly there after. . My account doesn't show that because somewhere along the way the account wound up in my wife's name. I really have no major complaints except for the ongoing price increases. I am never going to change.


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

I've been with DirecTV probably around 17 years too. I can't imagine leaving now, but twice something happened that really tested my loyalty. My first HDDVR croaked before the installer got out the driveway. DirecTV mailed a replacement quickl, and I sent the dead HR20 back. The upgrade was supposed to be free, D* charged me full freight and the install for the HR20, another full up charge for the replacement, and another ding for not returning the dead one.

That all hit on one bill, and as by then I had direct withdrawal, my checking account took quite a hit. D* did fix everything after only 2 calls. 

And then I added another HDDVR a while back, supposedly for free, and noted later a $250 charge for not returning another HDDVR (LOL, I have 5 now) that was still active on my account. My bill has never exceeded $200 in any month, I had a $250 credit on my last bill, and with the credit, my bill was still around $100. Not sure if I want to spend an hour with a CSR explaining DirecTVs new math, but I guess I had better.


I have had customers of mine jump ship for smaller mistakes, and I sometimes concur. (usually when the access card department is giving me a headache, LOL) so I am sympathetic. It's when clients jump ship, and haven't called me that I get concerned. If they switch because someone knocked on their door and sold them a bill of goods, I tend to get annoyed, especially if it's that one outfit going around that represents BOTH D* and E*. No matter who you're with, they've got a better deal with the other company!

I've watched the hard core fans here defend both companies, and it has had an effect on me.

I'm keeping DirecTV, but I am getting DISH too. We're starting the process tomorrow. Supposedly I'm getting a 722, the CSR sez so, but I note the confirmation e-mail is EXTREMELY vague about what I'm getting.

This is a big deal, I'm putting the 722 on the 65" Panny, and I'm going to revamp the equipment rack. I need to add an HDD DVD recorder, and revamp the whole house mirror system to accommodate 2 more channels. I have a laser disk player that might come out. Funny, I can't tell if it is broken. I have disks that neither side plays, I have disks where one side or the other plays, and no disks that have both sides play well. I figure I might have some laser rot, but with out a known good disk, I'm not sure if the player is messed up. I might change the amp running the Cornwalls, too. If Santa had brough me a HSU HS15 sub, I would happily connect that too, but Santa let me down there.

I'm looking forward to more years with DirecTV, I'm excited to be on the verge of having a DISH HDDVR too.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Errrr...can I ask why you would want to have both? Are you an installer and just want to be as familiar as possible with Dish, or are there channels that only Dish has that you view as must haves?


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

Yeah, I install (independently) and having both at my house would really help. I can take care of so many D* problems over the phone, and having the same capability on E* is a win-win for my clients and myself.

There is also the uber cool factor of having both too, LOL!


I would also be able to do pretty quick comparisons on the Panny and the Cornwalls with D* and E* for picture and sound quality


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

gov said:


> Yeah, I install (independently) and having both at my house would really help. I can take care of so many D* problems over the phone, and having the same capability on E* is a win-win for my clients and myself.
> 
> There is also the uber cool factor of having both too, LOL!
> 
> I would also be able to do pretty quick comparisons on the Panny and the Cornwalls with D* and E* for picture and sound quality


Please post your observations about DirecTV vs DISH! It will be refreshing to see some honest, unbiased comparisons on all aspects of each service!!


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

Installer left about 6 hours ago. Very sharp. He said his boss is not thrilled with his slow, deliberate pacing, however, he has lowest call back rating at his hub, so I was pretty happy to get him. 

He picked up all his trash, and some of mine, LOL. Dish called with the survey, I gave him top marks on everything, and left a verbal attaboy at the prompt.

I have watched a little just to make sure it's settling in and all happy doodle, but I left the TV stand pulled out from the wall and have nuked most of the audio side, and will try and have everything reconfigured Monday if I can get time. 

I'll report things as I notice them, but keep in mind, not everyone has a 65" Panny plasma, and a pair of Cornwwalls, your results may differ.

Installer even noted in 2 or 3 years I am going to have a little LOS issue on 119 on my D* dish. As a result, he put the E* dish much further east and back. I'm not too worried on the D* side, I can 3LNB that one and not bother moving it or trimming the tree. The E* dish OTOH, needs a good shot indefinitely. I did ask about eastern arc, but, he really liked the further east site for western arc and that's good enough for me.

We shared a few good hoarder stories, dog stories, and work van stories. Nice day to work outside, so far so good.


----------

